# Standard B Tuning on a 6 Str



## Claymaker (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi All

I'd like to get one of my guitars setup with Standard B tuning.

Anyone have any advice on best string gauge/setup tips ?

I have tried, but I get a lot of string buzzing, and the strings are really loose.
Think I was using Power Slinkys (11 - 48).

Chris


----------



## lailer75 (Mar 16, 2007)

your gonna need a larger gauge string than 11`s try buying a 7 string set and ditching the high "E". second it NEEDS to be set up, unless you like fret buzz and horrible intonation!!


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 16, 2007)

GHS sells a Zack Wylde set that is specifically gauged for low tuning on short scale guitars. I believe it uses a 70 for the 6th.

http://www.juststrings.com/ghs-gbzwlo.html


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Mar 16, 2007)

i used _these_ a few years back:


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 16, 2007)

What gauge are you using for standard tuning? I use 10's for my guitars, so I tune:

E 10
B 13
G 17
D 26
A 36
E 46
B 56

When I had a 6 string in B, I just lost the high E and used 13 - 56's on a 25.5" scale. If you use 11's in standard I'd try loosing the 11 and using the rest of the set with a 60 or 62 on the bottom.


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 16, 2007)

I use 13-56 on my Warmoth Mockingbird with a 25.5 scale. It feels a bit like 9 - 42's but if you like more tension than that, look into the Zakk Wylde signature sets.

Edit: just found out that D'Addario do a 13 - 62 set. I could see these working much better.


----------



## Claymaker (Mar 18, 2007)

BigM555 said:


> GHS sells a Zack Wylde set that is specifically gauged for low tuning on short scale guitars. I believe it uses a 70 for the 6th.
> 
> http://www.juststrings.com/ghs-gbzwlo.html



I'd never seen these before you mentioned them.
4 Packs arrived in post today. I ordered 2 each of the 11-70, 10-60.
Going to try a set up tonight.

Thanks for the help.
Chris


----------



## Shannon (Mar 18, 2007)

13-56


----------



## Naren (Mar 19, 2007)

13-58 (That's what I used to use. )


----------



## omentremor (Mar 19, 2007)

do you wanna change tunings at all to C etc. cause that will have an influence aswell. If so id say 56 as the b. If not 58 or 60.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2007)

I recommend 12's personally. 13's works too.


----------



## Claymaker (Mar 19, 2007)

Claymaker said:


> I'd never seen these before you mentioned them.
> 4 Packs arrived in post today. I ordered 2 each of the 11-70, 10-60.
> Going to try a set up tonight.
> 
> ...



OK, they arrived.
Jumped straight at the 11-70 set as I'm so used to buzzing.
Wow - mega tension. Probably a bit too much. I may try the 10-60's. I suspect now after seeing these that the 56/58 would do the trick as well.

Sounds awsome though. Riffs sound tight and bone crushing low.  Rather than the weird out of tune feel when the strings are flapping round the fret board.


----------

